# Ideal Carpet Plant for a 10 Gallon?



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey all, I'm fairly new to planted tanks.. At least on a very sucessful level. Working on a 10 gallon right now. Got Eco Complete, injecting C02 via a fluval aparatus I picked up recently. Was wondering what is a popular/ideal low height/carpet type plant. I know it's all subjective, but just looking for some ideas..

If there's already a thread specializing in carpet plants, I apologize for not finding it.. Thanks for any thoughts! :icon_cool


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

We need to know what your lighting and if you dose ferts. 

Generally though, you can use HC, glosso, marsilea minuta, crypt parva, and microsword. Really depends on what you can find in your area. Those are the ones which currently pop out of my head. Good luck.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> We need to know what your lighting and if you dose ferts.
> 
> Generally though, you can use HC, glosso, marsilea minuta, crypt parva, and microsword. Really depends on what you can find in your area. Those are the ones which currently pop out of my head. Good luck.


I'm about to purchase a new fixture/lighting set up, currently working with the standard flouroscent that came with the basic kit.. What sort of wattage would be best to have a strong growing carpet? Was also considering dwarf hairgrass as a possibility..


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

You lay your DHG on it side?

I never had luck with it...MM is growing like crazy for me...always wanted to try microsword as well, but that has never worked either.


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Good grief. I pretty much hate my DHG. It's so prolific that it choked out my carpet of HC. Six months ago, I had planted in between rock outcroppings here and there as an accent. I must have 3 square feet of it now. It's gotten to the point that I need to rescape. "Need to"...not "motivated to"


----------



## Eric Suen (Dec 10, 2010)

If you can get your hands on some DHG belem, that would be a nice ground cover to grow. It doesn't grow too fast and stays short.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I just put up a nice piece of Marislea carpet in the SnS if thats what you are looking for.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Eric Suen said:


> If you can get your hands on some DHG belem, that would be a nice ground cover to grow. It doesn't grow too fast and stays short.


Want to try this.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Seems like everyone has a DHG carpet. I'll post up a couple pics of my Marselia minuta carpet at it's peak.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What happens when it's very happy and you skip a few trimmings!


----------



## iskandarreza (Jul 4, 2011)

Are those submerged marsiliea quadrifolia or glossostigma?

Edit: oops, just read it was marsilea. Quadrifolia or minuta?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Submerged Marselia Minuta.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome carpet. Wish mine grew that tightly.


----------

